# Touch Tones in Dialer not Sending (d2vzw CM10)



## goblue13579 (Jul 10, 2012)

I've been noticing that the touch tones for sending commands to things like voicemail haven't been working for me lately if sent from the dialer. If I put a number after a "wait" in the voicemail number it works that way, but not if I press the number during the call. Has anyone else run into this problem and found a fix? I don't have the time to re-setup my entire phone now so any non-destructive methods would be appreciated


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Is this similar to say when you call a number then must press numbers on your dial pad to select different options? If so, try going to Phone/Call Settings and scroll to "DTMF Tones" and set that to"Long."


----------



## goblue13579 (Jul 10, 2012)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Is this similar to say when you call a number then must press numbers on your dial pad to select different options? If so, try going to Phone/Call Settings and scroll to "DTMF Tones" and set that to"Long."


Yes, this is the same thing. And I don't have that setting on my phone, the only thing I have like that is "Dial pad touch tones" which just makes the sounds on my end. Would it be hiding somewhere else?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

goblue13579 said:


> Yes, this is the same thing. And I don't have that setting on my phone, the only thing I have like that is "Dial pad touch tones" which just makes the sounds on my end. Would it be hiding somewhere else?


I just temp flashed CM10 Stable and you're right, there are no other Settings for DTMF tones. There isn't a native option within CM10 to change those like there is on TW. I'm not aware of another way to change those. Maybe try Dialer One (or another phone dialer replacement app in the Play Store) and see if it allows you to change DTMF tones. Aside from that, idk if you can change them while on CM.


----------



## mg386 (Jul 19, 2011)

goblue13579 said:


> I've been noticing that the touch tones for sending commands to things like voicemail haven't been working for me lately if sent from the dialer. If I put a number after a "wait" in the voicemail number it works that way, but not if I press the number during the call. Has anyone else run into this problem and found a fix? I don't have the time to re-setup my entire phone now so any non-destructive methods would be appreciated


This issue has been in cm since night lies began for d2vzw. U can't use the auto pin entry feature. Something about having the hold or pause in the dialer screws it up. Take out the hold/pause and reboot. Works fine after reboot as long as u enter pin manually and don't use hold/pause.


----------

